# Converting concrete porch to living area floor



## DSGarcia (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a very old farm house built in the 1940s.  Along the back of the house there are two inset porches that are enclosed with floor to ceiling stone walls on three sides (part of the house exterior) and they are under the roof line of the house.  The open wall to the back yard has a short stone wall with a opening to walk into the yard.  The floor is sloped quite a bit for drainage.

I would like to level the concrete and add windows and exterior doors to the the outside 'short' walls to create two living areas.  One porch will become a mud room & bathroom (tile floor) and the other an office (snap-together wood floor).

I need to minimize the amount of height added feathering out to the high spot because the roof is already quite low in the area.  I was thinking of first sealing the old concrete floor with waterproofing and then using mortor mix on top of that followed by backer board for the floor.

How should I proceed to convert the old concrete floor to one for an enclosed living area?  How should I treat the stone walls to preserve the look?
Thanks,
Dale


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Nov 29, 2008)

there are polymer-modified repair mtls that ' feather-edge ' but they're not avail at apron stores so head for a pro const supply house,,, just remember - good PREP's the most important part of conc repairs.

if it were mine, i'd pressure wash existing masonary 1st, complete the floor repairs 2nd, o'verlay the whole floor 3rd, & place the design'd floor INTO the conc o'lay possibly including an acid-stain,,, you may wish to use hardi-backer & tile or whatever.

caution - you'll need suitable sealers for existing walls allowing easier future cleaning,,, this is our work so its easy to plan & complete,,, you may find it more challenging    good luck !


----------

